# F15 coding: New Ambient Light Color (violett)



## drivemecracy (Sep 4, 2015)

Because my girlfriend has been bored by the Orange Ambient Light, and Blue was allready reserved by my Key 

I've coded a new Ambient Light Color:


BDC_BODY	-> GROUP_0_FARBE_ENSEMBLE_1 -> Default Value=orange -> New Value=weiss
BDC_BODY -> AMBIENTE_FARBE_ENSEMBLE_1_LAYER_1 -> Default Value=orange -> New Value=violett
BDC_BODY -> AMBIENTE_FARBE_ENSEMBLE_1_LAYER_2 -> Default Value=orange -> New Value=violett

Works fine!

There are other colors available...


----------



## Mikeyf79 (Dec 10, 2013)

Is this only available on F15 or others models? Thanks


----------



## drivemecracy (Sep 4, 2015)

Mikeyf79 said:


> Is this only available on F15 or others models? Thanks


I suppose Ambient Light is so common, they use the same hard- software in different models.

So, i believe it also available in different models.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Mikeyf79 said:


> Is this only available on F15 or others models? Thanks


With FRM not is posible, only with BCD


----------



## rosenthal0 (May 31, 2014)

Before I start messing with my settings, can someone help explain the different settings to change the colors. There seems to be a number of Ensemble groups and then 9 layers under each group. What are the groups and what are the layers? How do I know which one's to modify?


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

Does this replace orange color with violet or adds a new color to the selection menu?
I find this very cool, thanks for the find


----------



## rosenthal0 (May 31, 2014)

It replaces the Orange color with Violet. The menu still says Orange, but when you choose it, the color of the lighting changes to Violet. You can change each of the menu items to different colors (there are 8 to 10 colors to choose from), however I haven't figured out how to change the actual text of the menu item.


----------



## aasim684 (Mar 30, 2019)

Can someone plss guide me with the coding procedure for adding new ambient light colors (green, violet, purple) .. consider its my first time so need a step by step guide


----------



## daf290 (Oct 8, 2011)

To carry on this thread,,,,
My 2016 X5 I have attempted to also change the ambient lighting to purple but the current code values don't correspond with what I have seen should be there. Can someone look at my screen shot from ESys and tell me how to change these values to the correct ones to change to purple?
Also, my ESys tells me that the current key is only valid until April 20, does anyone else have this issue and know of the solution?
Thanks!


----------



## daf290 (Oct 8, 2011)

As a bit more explanation, from all I have seen about changing the colors, I change yellow to violet, I am baffled by the current values as no colors currently in the lines that I believe are to be updated 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## wuilinn7 (8 mo ago)

drivemecracy said:


> Because my girlfriend has been bored by the Orange Ambient Light, and Blue was allready reserved by my Key
> 
> I've coded a new Ambient Light Color:
> 
> ...


Is the 
original bmw x5 F15 comes with the BDC??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wuilinn7 said:


> Is the
> original bmw x5 F15 comes with the BDC??


Yes.


----------

